# Scott Sonnon's Softwork DVD Trailer!



## Coach Chomycia (Oct 22, 2004)

Softwork DVD Trailer!
Enjoy.


----------



## KyleShort (Oct 22, 2004)

Is this a certification, a training program, a seminar...all of the above?  I have tremendous respect for Sonnon's skills even though I find his marketing dissegreable.  I have played with his Warrior Wellness and Body Flow materials and can understand the potential for this kind of training.  Anything to enhance your martial arts =)

The page states that exstensive experience is required in Sonnon's material before engaging in SoftWork...how is this qualified.  How much experience is required?  Anycase, thanks for the post.


----------



## Coach Chomycia (Oct 23, 2004)

Kyle,

This is only a seminar. We found that people are going to need more than a weekend exposure to become certified. The webpage will be fixed ASAP we have been getting an overwhelming response. I think you'll find our marketing change for the better as well very soon.

On to you last question,


> The page states that exstensive experience is required in Sonnon's material before engaging in SoftWork...how is this qualified. How much experience is required?


 The page states that the more experience you have with Coach Sonnon's Material the more you'll get out of the seminar. The requirement is that we want people to have had at least 2 years Hardwork experience or having worked MA with fully resistent partners in practice, sport, or on the job.
Also you should have mastered your movement using Warrior Wellness, Body-Flow, and Prime Your Bioenergy. Links to these are on the webpage.

If you have any more questions let me know.
Talk to you soon!


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Oct 23, 2004)

I understand the requirements and why they are in place, however, I am very confused about a few things, and seeing as how few know more about the matter than you, Coach Chomycia, I guess this is the right time to ask.
This is not an attack on anything that is minutely related to RMAX, I am just very, very, confused.

What is RMAX? Why does Sonnon claim it is not Russian when it is clearly ROSS?
Why is everything so commercialized, i.e. seminars, clubbells, everything?
How do you pronounce RMAX? Is it R-Max or RMA X?

God knows, I train in the system and still have no idea what's going on. 
Please clear this up for me,
Thanks,
-Ilya


----------



## KyleShort (Oct 23, 2004)

Coach Chomycia,

Thanks for the info.  I guess this was one October seminar then?  What does the schedule look like for future seminars and product?  I have only practiced begining level Warrior Wellness and only read BodyFlow.  I guess I will need to put that stuff into practice if I am groing to try to get something out of SoftWork.

Ilya,

I know this is not your position, but I see that a lot of people are turned off by Coach Sonnon's commercialism.  Personally I think if you can make money doing what you love then that is a wonderful thing.  But many people fear that when you go as commericial as Sonnon, you have sold out.  That is too simplistic.  If one were to examine the host of martial arts greats that have "sold out" you see that have abandoned core principles of their system in order to gain greater market share, and they have also significantly reduced their availability to the public.  As far as I can tell, Sonnon stays laser focused on the principles of his system and every new product or article is a step closer to his vision of having people understand his system.  A sell out takes regular steps away from their original visions in order to attract the masses.  Also, it seems to me that Sonnon still makes himself very available to public scrutiny, through classes & seminars, email, internet message boards etc.

I mentioned that I don't like his marketing.  IMO, it has a very holier than thou art feel to it which turns off a lot of people, including me. But that having been said, his material is really good so maybe he can back up some of this approach.  I would love to see a shift in his marketing and I am curious what Coach Chomycia means when he says there will be.


----------



## Coach Chomycia (Oct 23, 2004)

Ilya,




> Why does Sonnon claim it is not Russian when it is clearly ROSS?


 RMAX is not ROSS you are mistaken, you have the benefit of a ROSS instructor who was at the Softwork Seminar so you can have him explain it to you in person. Having seen some of your posts on other forums, I am seriously questioning the motives of your posts and assumptions.

ROSS is a very good Martial Art, RMAX is the entire unique Physical Culture that Coach Sonnon has dedicated his life to creating and helping as many people as possible with. This should help explain why the "commercialism".


Kyle, 

You make a great point here,



> Sonnon stays laser focused on the principles of his system and every new product or article is a step closer to his vision of having people understand his system.


 This the precisely the reason why Coach Sonnon isn't a "sell out" because from the beginning his journey has been about helping others. The man continues to spend one third of his life helping others for FREE. 

As far as the marketing goes, I'm not at liberty to discuss in detail the company's marketing practices, but I will say this. RMAX has found through recent experiences that it doesn't have to try as hard to market it's products. So like I said you could expect some positive changes in that area soon.




> I guess this was one October seminar then?


 Yes the page was dedicated to the October seminar. More information will be forthcoming about future seminars soon, and there are plans to release a DVD composed of footage from the seminar, very soon so check back with us a little later.


Talk to you soon!


----------



## erich (Oct 24, 2004)

That is some interesting and impressive work.


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Oct 24, 2004)

Dan:
My sincerest apologies go out to you.
For anything that anyone may have misunderstood:
I love ROSS with all of my heart, I think the RMA's are the greatest thing I have EVER encountered. I love training in them, it is honestly the beacon of an otherwise uneventful week.

Anything stupid that I have EVER said, is solely the result of MY actions, and is not to in ANY WAY be related to my instructor, who is one of the most outgoing and knowledgaeble people that I have ever met.

To Scott Sonnon, if in any shape or form you happen to glance upon my insignificant post: Thank you for doing what you are doing. 

To anyone who has been offended by my questions: I am sorry. I am young and without knowledge and intelligence.

My role in this and almost any other forum shall from now on be one of a spectator.

Sincerest apologies,
-Ilya


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 24, 2004)

OK...time out!
Please allow me to state, from my personal point of view after reading this thread....I really do NOT feel that there was any 'in-appropriate' bashing done by anyone!
And to Illya -- I feel it would be a mistake for you to just be a 'viewer' -- I have enjoyed many of your posts on the various RMA sites I visit. This one would miss your contributions.
I do hope you will reconsider your decision...and post freely, as you have done in the past.

As for S.S - he was, and will remain; a very important voice for RMA/m.a understanding....and although we have yet to meet....I have enjoyed much of the material he has produced that has found its way to me.
M.A.-rketing? hey...as long as you can deliver the goods - marketing really doesnt turn me off much. Its when someone sings their wares but produces dross and fluff -- THATS what turns me away for good.

SS has delivered the goods, from what I have seen...and hope he will continue to do so for a long time to come.


----------



## KyleShort (Oct 25, 2004)

Coach Chomycia said:
			
		

> As far as the marketing goes, I'm not at liberty to discuss in detail the company's marketing practices, but I will say this. RMAX has found through recent experiences that it doesn't have to try as hard to market it's products.



Indeed, good product sells itself.



			
				NYCRonin said:
			
		

> M.A.-rketing? hey...as long as you can deliver the goods - marketing really doesnt turn me off much. Its when someone sings their wares but produces dross and fluff -- THATS what turns me away for good.



I have worked in marketing for a long time now so I find it distasteful.  However, I absolutely agree with you.  It doesn't matter as long as long as you can pony up, which he certainly has done.


----------



## Coach Chomycia (Oct 26, 2004)

Ilya,

Apology accepted.

For those interested, 
Here is a New issue of CST Magazine with many indepth articles concerning Coach Sonnon's Softwork Seminar!
*CST MAG*
Talk to you soon!


----------

